# حطـــب مستورد للبيع مضمون 100%



## استيراد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد لدينا عدد( 50) طن حطب مستورد مضمون ومجرب






يوجد ضمن هذه الكمية .. عدد 12 طن (( بدون قشرة تماما ))


الحطب يشبه السمر المحلى ولايختلف عنه شىء تقريبا






يمتاز عن الثمر المحلى بالقوة والمتانة والاشتعال لفترة اطول 





مجرب ومضمون .. بدون رائحة ولا دخااان بعد الاشتعال 







يصلح بنسبة 100%







للتفحيم






المطابخ






التدفئة







للجادين فقط 






يمنع الوسطاء








مرفق صور الحطب للمعاينة 






نضمن الحطب لكم وعلى الشرط والتجربة








البيع بالطن .. الوزن





نسلم المشترى اوراق موثقة من الغرفة التجارية لسهولة الانتقال الى اى مكان يريد





التسليم بمستودع الشركة بجده وفى حالة النقل لاى مدينة سعودية اخرى يكون على حساب المشترى





المقاسات تبداء من:





80سم الى 250 سم





القطر السماكة:





من 5 سم الى 45 سم





يمكن تقطيعه حسب رغبة المشترى






للمفاهمة للجادين فقط فضلا وليس امرا








0598159515




















​


----------



## tjarksa (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حطـــب مستورد للبيع مضمون 100%*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## استيراد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حطـــب مستورد للبيع مضمون 100%*

اخوى الكريم


تجار (المشرف )


ربى يسعدك على هالدعوة الطيبة ولك مثلها انشاء الله


بارك الله فيك


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حطـــب مستورد للبيع مضمون 100%*

الله يرزقك من اوسع ابوابه


----------

